# Flameless Lighter



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Saw these advertised


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Any hint to what it is so I don't have to use my data allowance to watch a video?


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Sure. It's a USB powered rechargeable lighter looks akin to the old automotive school cigarette lighter. Appears slightly bigger than a USB stick. Claims to generate enough power to light a candle. Bills itself as flame less and needing no fuel


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

looks like it is totally made just for cigarettes.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

It would be worth a second look if it was solar.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> It would be worth a second look if it was solar.


The solar ones go by the name 'Magnifying Glass'.


----------

